# compatible software for a Toyota 850



## debbiea57 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have 2 Toyota 850 machines and would like to sell 1 of them. I cannot find software that has the compatible communication driver that I can include with it. Anyone have any suggestions. I just need an entry level software that will not cost an arm and a leg so I can charge a reasonable price.


----------



## Market-Tee (Jan 28, 2009)

debbiea57 said:


> I have 2 Toyota 850 machines and would like to sell 1 of them. I cannot find software that has the compatible communication driver that I can include with it. Anyone have any suggestions. I just need an entry level software that will not cost an arm and a leg so I can charge a reasonable price.


Hi,
I just got an 820a and while looking through the forum, someone recommended EFP as a good lettering package, and its free which has to be a bonus.
As a newbie to embroidery i have found it to be ok and it can be upgraded at a cost . I think that as a recent purchaser of a machine that it would be a good starting point for anyone, after all you are selling a machine not software.Let the purchaser decide what software they need as they need it.
Follow the link if you want it
Mik

Embroidery Tools :: For All Your Embroidery Needs


----------



## debbiea57 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, can you actually send the files to the machine from the software? The 850 does not have a cardreader, it needs to be sent directly from the computer via serial


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We run toyota machines in your business and use Data Stitch. Not sure of the cost of the simple program but we can send files and do lettering also. I just looked at the link, what I saw looks like data stitch. Maybe a UK version. Stitch 
Vista is from Data Stitch.


----------



## Market-Tee (Jan 28, 2009)

debbiea57 said:


> Thanks, can you actually send the files to the machine from the software? The 850 does not have a cardreader, it needs to be sent directly from the computer via serial


Assuming the 850 is the same ish as the 820, you can send files direct. It works on my 820 ok. Just send the file to a tajima in the software


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I had an 850 and My Sierra Software would send thru the direct connect. What are you wanting for it? I wouldn't need extra software.


----------



## debbiea57 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would like to get about $4000, it does not have many hours, has been well maintained, and includes cap assembly, wooden jacket back hoop, runs excellent! I did get the 860 upgrade for it. Thanks for asking!


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Please email me at [email protected] - what is your location?


----------



## jnitab1942 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can you use Designer Gallery or Pallete for 850 Toyota Embroidery Machine?


----------



## craftymaiden (Mar 15, 2010)

I have an toyota 850 can I run any software that I can save a toyota format on it? I got this machine and I am trying to get patterns to it?I am looking at getting the upgrade for the USB? It is a good clean machine. have spent some money on it replacing and whatever it needed. I have data stitch but it is not connecting to this machine. ANy help or suggestions I would be very apprciative.
Thanks in advance


----------

